# Dublin- Best place to dispose of Garden waste like branches ?



## bullworth (20 Jun 2011)

I have a trailer load of  pyracantha branches and tree branches after doing a lot of pruning. Its not heavy but its bulky. It seems like a waste to dump it into black bags with bin tags or take it to a regular dump  as its completely biodegradable. Where can I take this ? Is there any recommended place in Dublin ? I heard a while back from a long forgotten source that some places exist e.g local parks which take green waste like this in for free and turn it into mulch. Is this true ?


----------



## FilthyRich (20 Jun 2011)

This is a link to a few recycling centres accepting green waste.

[broken link removed]


----------



## bullworth (20 Jun 2011)

thankyou. ill give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## elcato (21 Jun 2011)

There are two recycle centres in Ballymount. One large charges €15 euro per car and the smaller one is €10. You can just put back the seats and they don't have to be bagged which makes it easier if your car is big enough. The cheaper one is up the ballymount road from Walkinstown roundabout and on your right.


----------



## bullworth (21 Jun 2011)

elcato said:


> There are two recycle centres in Ballymount. One large charges €15 euro per car and the smaller one is €10. You can just put back the seats and they don't have to be bagged which makes it easier if your car is big enough. The cheaper one is up the ballymount road from Walkinstown roundabout and on your right.



thx elcato.
would that charge be increased if the car had the green waste in a trailer or was a van ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Jun 2011)

bullworth said:


> thx elcato.
> would that charge be increased if the car had the green waste in a trailer or was a van ?



This taken from [broken link removed] might help:

*Materials accepted with a charge* 


Scrap Metal
Timber
Green Garden Waste
General Household Waste
Bulky household Items (Furniture)
Household Hazardous Waste (paint, detergents etc)
Plasterboard
We will not accept...


Non Household Hazardous waste
Commercial Waste
Household hazardous waste in unlabelled containers
Soil
Vehicles Accepted* and Charges 
From Thursday 1st February, 2007, the charges at the Civic Amenity Centre, Ballymount will be as follows 


*Domestic Waste and large bulky items such as furniture and carpets 
**Car only €15.00 
Car Van/Estate Car €21.00 
Cars & Small box trailer 1.2m x 1.2m (single axle only) €35.00 *
*Green Waste*
*Car only €8.00
Car Van/Estate Car €12.00 
Cars & Small box trailer1.2m x 1.2m €25.00* 
All other recyclable materials will continue to be accepted free of charge. 
*No  commercial vehicles or commercially sized vehicles (i.e. Hi-ace,  transit vans etc.) will be accepted. This does not apply to charity  vehicles disposing of waste
** Oversized and overloaded vehicles may be subject to an additional charge at the discretion of the cashier. 
NOTE: A vehicle containing both free & charged items will be treated as chargeable.


----------



## foxylady (2 Apr 2012)

*free garden waste recycling*

Is there anywhere on the northside that does this


----------



## dereko1969 (2 Apr 2012)

Not sure but the M50 would bring you to Ballyogan near Carrickmines where a car load of green waste costs €6.


----------



## RonanC (2 Apr 2012)

We used to bring our stuff to St. Annes Park in Raheny. You could see if they still accept members of the public

http://www.cre.ie/News/news4.html


----------



## Blake (2 Apr 2012)

St Annes Park, green waste disposal, in Raheny has been closed about 5 years now. Locals pushed for it to be closed


----------



## Effie (4 Apr 2012)

There were good health related issues related to the closure of St Annes Park.

However regarding places to get rid of your branches,  you can bring bagged  green waste for €2 a bag (or €16  trailer full I think) either to the Dublin City Council's Bring Centre in the North Strand or their other one on Oscar Trainer Road . The latter has a half day on a Friday just in case you were planning to go on a Friday.


----------

